# Hyatt to build timeshare in Newport Beach, CA



## Steve (Jun 10, 2006)

Hyatt has applied for zoning changes to allow it to build a timeshare on the grounds of the Hyatt Regency Newport Beach.  The 88 unit project would be built on land that is currently part of the golf course.

This is great news!  I love Marriott's Newport Coast Villas...and it would be awesome to have another first class timeshare in Newport Beach.

Steve


----------



## Kazakie (Jun 10, 2006)

Marriott's Newport Coast, Four Seasons Aviara (Carlsbad), and now a Hyatt.  I believe i read on tug that Starwood is also building in SoCal (maybe around Carlsbad?).  I think i also read that Hilton is working on a partnership/affiliate resort - that about covers all the hotel-timeshares in SoCal.


----------



## camachinist (Jun 10, 2006)

http://newportbeach.granicus.com/MetaViewer.php?view_id=&clip_id=222&meta_id=15639

Pat


----------



## jancurious (Jun 20, 2006)

Steve said:
			
		

> Hyatt has applied for zoning changes to allow it to build a timeshare on the grounds of the Hyatt Regency Newport Beach.  The 88 unit project would be built on land that is currently part of the golf course.
> Steve



We have stayed at this Hyatt.  It is over the hill from the bridge that leads you to Balboa Island.  Unfortunately, like the Four Seasons, it won't have any ocean views either.     

Jan


----------



## CaliDave (Jun 20, 2006)

We NEED an OCEANFRONT hotel chain timeshare. I might as well stay at home and drive to the beach, if I have to drive to the beach everyday from my timeshare.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 20, 2006)

Dave, originally the Hilton was going to build two towers at the Hilton Hotel in Huntington Beach on the Pacific Coast Highway. That tower was scheduled to be built but then we had the real estate slowdown and it was put on hold. This would be a fabulous place to have a timeshare building because it is a very nice beach and close to the pier too. Yes, it is on a busy boulevard but the view from the rooms are fabulous. We stayed here one night just for the fun of it and were facing Long Beach. We were on the tenth floor. During the winter it is not that expensive.

The second tower was supposed to be built to the right of the tower you see in the picture here. Can you find out if they have any plans for the HGVC to build a timeshare project in HB?

While they were building the Hyatt, we thought that they were going to be timeshares as well as a hotel because it looked like that type of project but it isn't either. Great location too and a much more attractive building than the Hilton Hotel as the tower stands out like a sore thrumb but the views from high up are spectacular.


----------



## camachinist (Jun 20, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> We NEED an OCEANFRONT hotel chain timeshare. I might as well stay at home and drive to the beach, if I have to drive to the beach everyday from my timeshare.


Don't think this is going to happen in people's republic of California  

NCV is close enough for me. I need the exercise anyway 

Pat


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 20, 2006)

Double posted but I only posted this once.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 20, 2006)

Pat, there is nothing like being on the ocean and listen to the waves and see a beautiful sunset. Am I thankful that we bought at Laguna Surf when it was a hole in the ground in 1983 as we have been there every year and will never exchange or rent it.

It may not be the Marriott, Westin or Hilton but it is on the ocean and nothing is nicer than that. Yes, the units are small with no amenities to speak of but we do not care. Walking 99 steps down to the beach is exercise too and we do it at least twice a day. People, who own here, know what I mean and I have plenty pictures of Laguna Beach and Laguna Surf under my signature file.  We can hardly wait to go back.

However, a timeshare in Huntington Beach would be practically next door to us so I hope they will come and I can meet some TUGgers who are visiting our neck of the woods.


----------



## camachinist (Jun 20, 2006)

Absolutely. Laguna Surf is cool, as are the smattering of existing small beach timeshares up and down the coast. My PRoC reference was to submit that I think that such developments will likely never happen again, given the political environment in California.

The severe restrictions that Disney (and subsequently Marriott) dealt with to develop NCV are testament to that environment, and it is on the dry side of the PCH. Such issues are why we bought there, as I believe that the area immediately adjacent will never be built upon, and I recognized the value (esthetically and monetarily) of such an area as a vacation destination. We have friends with a beach house up the coast in Cayucos and I know exactly what you mean about the surf crashing outside the door. Lucky them 

Pat


----------



## ricoba (Jun 20, 2006)

camachinist said:
			
		

> Don't think this is going to happen in people's republic of California  Pat




Careful now...people that aren't here from may misconstrue that as a political statement rather than simply a statement of fact! 

Kind of like the folks down in the OC trailer park on the beach that had their property expropriated right from under them  So much for life on the beach.


----------

